# Frage - Winterabdeckung



## Norbert63 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

der Sommer kommt ja gerade erst richtig in gange und ich denke schon über eine Winterabdeckung nach 

Aber ich habe hier noch ein "alten" Faltpavilion liegen und da kam mir die Idee, diesen in der Höhe stark zu kürzen und dann über den Teich zu stellen, aber dann wäre der Teich dunkel und das ist doch nicht gut oder? Gehen dann die Planzen nicht ein? 
Den Fischen dürfte das ja eigentlich egal sein, denn viele decken ihren Teich ja ab und dann bekommen die Fische ja auch kein Licht.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hallo.

Deckt er denn deinen Teich komplett ab? Wenn dem so wäre, hättest du zumindest den Vorteil, dass kein Schnee auf deinem Teich liegt, was bei der folgenden Schmelze von Vorteil ist. Ob es den Pflanzen schadet, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber, wenn der Teich eh abgedeckt ist und Schnee darauf liegt, bekommen sie eh' kein Licht. Wenn du deinen Pavillion drüber stellst, musst du aber trotzdem nochmal abdecken, damit die Wärme gehalten wird. Schaue mal bei Rainer "rainthanner" rein und suche bei ihm mal nach der Winterabdeckung. Die sieht gut aus und ähnlich deinem Gedanken.


----------



## Everglades (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hallo, ich habe das was neues in Internet entdeckt. Eine aufblasbare Teichabdeckung.
Soll wohl durch das Luftpolster nicht nur die Temperatur im Teich besser ausgleichen, sondern durch den durchsichtigen Teil auch Licht in den Teich lassen.
Das sieht evtl. nach einer Lösung aus, nach der wir Teichbesitzer schon lange gesucht haben.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon eine in Gebrauch??
LG Hannelore


----------



## Zacky (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Hannelore.

Könntest du bitte mal einen Link von der Website , wo du diese Teichabdeckung gefundest hast, hier einbauen? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Everglades (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Zacky, die Seite darf ich glaube hier nicht nennen, aber gib doch einfach mal aufblasbare Teichabdeckung ein, dann wirst du den Hersteller Mazide finden.Viel Erfolg, Hannelore


----------



## Frankia (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hi zusammen, 

habe am Freitag meine Winterabdeckung bei einer Wassertemperatur von 7,8 ° aufgelegt und konnte feststellen, dass die Teichtemperatur leicht angesttiegen ist, obwohl es nachst schon an der 0 °-Grenze war....


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

alle jahre wieder
ich staun wirklich immer wieso alle ihre teiche abdecken.
die einfachste teichisolierung ist und bleibt einfach eis.ich mein,jedem das seine.will das auch keinem ausreden oder schlecht reden.
aber es ist nun mal fakt,dass es auch ohne geht und die tiere im teich trotzdem sehr gut und vor allen dingen fit den winter überstehen.
einen eisfreihalter für faulgase drauf,einen ausströmer in 30 cm tiefe hängen und leise blubbern lassen und die fische in ruhe ihre winterruhe genießen lassen.
wenn dann noch schnee auf dem eis liegt ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,um so besser.zusätzliche isolierung.
aber da hör ich schon wieder die schneefeger,die ihren teich ja schneefrei halten und darauf schwören,dass kein schnee auf dem teich liegen bleiben darf
aber es versucht haben sie noch nicht,alles so zu lassen,wie die natur es vorgesehen hat.
glaubt mir,es geht auch ohne pe bälle,aufblasbare folien(m2 für 30 euro),und doppelstegplatten,stryrodur,stropor,heizdecken,heizspiralen,heizsocken,etc....................
eis drauf..............ruhe im karton.
gruß jörg


----------



## Frankia (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Jörg, 

jeder macht so seine Erfahrungen............und wenn du mal rumhorchst oder in anderen Foren nachliest, wirst du im Frühjahr immer wieder Meldungen finden, wo Fische verstorben sind, aus welchem Grund auch immer....................
Natur hin, Natur her....................
diese hochgezüchteten Kois sind schon sehr weit weg von "Natur"  wie ander Zuchttiere auch........


----------



## jolantha (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

Hallo, Jörg
ich stimme Dir voll zu, meine Fische " dürfen " auch Eis und Schnee, inklusive Bubbler zum Loch freihalten.
Bei mir ist noch nie einer gestorben, und meine Teichzeit dauert schon ca. 30 Jahre, und mein ältester Koi lebt schon 18 Jahre so


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

hi!
meine tiere sind teilweise 15 jahre alt und machen das jeden winter mit.
sogar mal in einem 80 cm tiefen teich.klappte alles prima,ohne verlust.
ich sag ja,ich will das nicht schlecht reden,aber es funzt auch ohne technischen schnickschnack einwandtfrei.
wenn die vorbedingungen für wasser und tier stimmen,kann der härteste winter den tieren nichts anhaben.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*

wer die lieben koi zu weicheiern macht,ist der halter selbst.hat schon jemand mal in japan abdeckungen an einem mud pond gesehen???
die kleinen werden leider durch ihre zum teil sehr lange haltung in innenanlagen beim händler vom winter entwöhnt.kommen dann noch harte winter bei der außenhaltung hinzu,ist es meist um die lieben stinker geschehen.
aber wie schon erwähnt,soll jeder seine erfahrungen sammeln.
ich kann nur erwähnen,dass es auch ohne abdeckung funzt.
gruß jörg


----------



## carsten.r.mueller (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Frage - Winterabdeckung*



buddler schrieb:


> wer die lieben koi zu weicheiern macht,ist der halter selbst.hat schon jemand mal in japan abdeckungen an einem mud pond gesehen???



auch die größe und Tiefe eines MudPond mit einem Gartenteich verglichen?
Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.....


----------

